# Books on the way Thai thinks



## Bulgakov (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi,

Could you give me the name of good books which would help me unsderstand the difference on how Thais think compared to people in the West? 

Thanks,

Bulgakov


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

First of all, the obvious one for newbies. "Thailand Fever" should be at the top of the must-buy list for every guy (or gal come to that) intent on a relationship with a Thai. And while you're at it, give it to your girl to read - it will be an eye-opener to her too, as every other page is written in Thai, and will really help her to understand what makes Westerners tick. Read the reviews of the book here.

Andrew Hicks is a guy I've corresponded with a fair bit, and he has written some great and witty stuff on his relationship with a Thai girl and Thailand in general. "Thai Girl" is a novel that tells the tale of a young British lad trying to fathom Thailand and the lovely girl he has fallen for. "My Thai Girl and I" is Andrew's personal story of six years in the Kingdom doing much the same thing.Check out his website for details.

"Very Thai, Everyday Popular Culture" by Philip Corawel-Smith (verythai.com) is another great read, with some excellent insights.

A more cynical view about the bargirl scene is "Private Dancer" by Stephen Leather. The cult classic novel about an expat who loses the plot amongst the bars of the Big Mango. A definite must-read.

Jesse Gump's "Even Thai Girls Cry" I really liked. Picked up my copy in the local second-hand bookshop, couldn't find it new. Moving stuff, a supposedly fictional story, reads rather as if the author is recounting his own experiences...

A book I'll be getting soon, Sex Talk by Kaewmala. I've been told it's well worth a read, coming from the point of view of a Thai woman for a change, rather than a farang male author. As the blurb describes it, a “guidebook to Thai sexual culture.”

A good and fun read is 'In the bedroom, out of trouble' by Bud Knackstedt and Oiy Ford. 

Another excellent read is 'Heart Talk' by Canadian Christopher G. Moore (non-fiction). I also recommend the Land of Smiles trilogy, which includes A Killing Smile, A Bewitching Smile and A Haunting Smile. On his website these are described as "his behind-the-smiles study of his adopted country, Thailand". His Calvino novels (Bangkok-based private detective) series are great too.

Robert Cooper's "Thailand, Beyond the Fringe", "Culture Shock! Thailand", and "Thais mean Business" are useful books for expats who are in LOS long-term.


----------



## Bulgakov (Mar 22, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> First of all, the obvious one for newbies. "Thailand Fever" should be at the top of the must-buy list for every guy (or gal come to that) intent on a relationship with a Thai. And while you're at it, give it to your girl to read - it will be an eye-opener to her too, as every other page is written in Thai, and will really help her to understand what makes Westerners tick. Read the reviews of the book here.
> 
> Andrew Hicks is a guy I've corresponded with a fair bit, and he has written some great and witty stuff on his relationship with a Thai girl and Thailand in general. "Thai Girl" is a novel that tells the tale of a young British lad trying to fathom Thailand and the lovely girl he has fallen for. "My Thai Girl and I" is Andrew's personal story of six years in the Kingdom doing much the same thing.Check out his website for details.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the list of books. It will be very useful for my first trip one month trip to Thailand this December.

Bulgakov


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Most of us living here have actually experienced all things Thai. We don't get all our info from reading crappy books. Incidentally, just because something is written in a book, doesn't make it
accurate or true old bean......


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

You are quite correct KS. Some of us haven't experienced "all things Thai". Of course, one reason for that may be that we didn't get taken in because we had the foresight to do some research, are interested in the experiences of others, and are willing to learn from them.

This forum is a place to exchange views, and hopefully some will be able to avoid a number of the classic mistakes, and better prepare themselves for a major life-changing move. As such it is no different to reading a book about the experiences of others. Using your logic, you might as well tell people not to bother reading the forum - just because it's written here, doesn't mean it's true, does it.


----------



## kalpattaya (Apr 14, 2009)

I saw the book and I think i will buy it this weekend. I am working with Thais and even 3 years living in Thailand, I still have difficulties to understand them sometimes.

Hope this will help


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

Buy a note pad, lined or blank.....


----------



## Dave0 (May 28, 2010)

Two of the books mentioned, Private Dancer by Stephen Leather is the most popular book and second to that is Money number one then Thailand Fever is somewhere near.

I have a bookshop in Pattaya so thats why I know this.


----------

